# Mass. Cop in Bush Ad (I love this ad!)



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I was listening to the radio the other day and heard a political advertisement that I though was pretty good.

"My name is Jay Moccia. I'm a law enforcement officer in the greater Boston area. And for the record, I think you guys have a funny accent, too. John Kerry has been my Senator for 20 years. Now he's running for President, you might want to know him the way some of us in Massachusetts do. Take his record on taxes. John Kerry likes to raise taxes. So much so he's voted for higher taxes 350 times. I'm a working guy with six kids. The last thing I need is another Kerry tax increase.

"Senator Kerry also voted to increase taxes on seniors' Social Security benefits. No it's not fair at all&#8230; these people have worked their whole lives and to put a tax on them, it's just wrong.

"And sad to say, John Kerry even voted against giving small businesses tax breaks so they could provide health care for their employees.

"It looks like Kerry's gonna raise taxes about 900 billion dollars within his first hundred days in office. I'd say look it, trust me, John Kerry likes to raise taxes. It's what he's done before and you know he'll do it again. That's just&#8230;just wrong."

(For the background stats, you can go to http://www.georgewbush.com/Economy/read.aspx?ID=2369 )

If anyone here knows this guy, feel free to buy him a few rounds of whatever he drinks and send me the check
:t:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I heard that message the other day on the radio down here in Florida. Goods ads travel fast!! Go Bush!!!


----------

